# Rabbit Hunting today



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Went rabbit hunting today in SE Ohio down by Cadiz, Ohio. This is my first time hunting rabbits in years, atleast 13yrs! We spooked up 6 rabbits out of the brush and got to shoot at 4. We must be a really bad shot because neither one of us got one! We were just walking , rattling brush , no dog with us today. Still felt great to get out and enjoy the day. We probably walked 4 miles. This was also my first time shooting my new Remington 870 12 Gauge.

Can't wait to do it again sometime soon.

On the way home we saw a red fox along the road, man I haven't seen one of these in a long time.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

i went out and hit the feilds today myself...my dog was having some trouble but i ended up geting one..not to bad for state property


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Sounds like fun BigJohn! Good shootin. 

Two of the rabbits today were really big, very healthy looking. My reaction time just wasn't up to par!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Getting out is what really counts...
Rabbit hunting is what I started on and even though my kids have walked with me I can't wait till their holding a gun too...


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

How old are your kids and when did they start walking with you? I thought about letting my son walk with me, he's 6 and I think he'd get a kick out of it.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I have twins a boy and girl who have been going out hunting with me since they were 3 years old... They both have seen me take turkey and rabbits but we've never taken a tree rat or a deer together.. Yet  
My 4 year old daughter has been going since she was 2 and yes I did alot of carrying of them all at some point LOL
The trick is to quit when their ready and not make it too long so it becomes a bore or worse a chore!!!
Have fun with it and your son will grow into it... Remember its not the taking of the game animal thats fun but everything that leads up to that point...


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

As a soon-to-be father, that is definitely some good advise and will be put away in the back of my head for when those days come.


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey,, 
How is everything, Good I hope. I was only rabbit hunting once this year, Me and my neighew limited out. I need to get out again soon, My dogs would like to go.... LOL
Sometime you want to go rabbit hunting, Give me a call. Just no one to go with down here, everyone here is busy and my son is to busy on the computer... 
Maybe we can get together in the spring for some fishing...... 
Stan


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Hi Stan!

Sounds like a good plan to me. I'll be ready to do some fishing, heck i'm ready now! I'm hoping jan/feb move along fast!

Do you have some pretty well trained rabbit dogs? My Dad has a couple, we may try to use them next time.

Have a good week!



Pipeliner said:


> Hey,,
> How is everything, Good I hope. I was only rabbit hunting once this year, Me and my neighew limited out. I need to get out again soon, My dogs would like to go.... LOL
> Sometime you want to go rabbit hunting, Give me a call. Just no one to go with down here, everyone here is busy and my son is to busy on the computer...
> Maybe we can get together in the spring for some fishing......
> Stan


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Bill, 
Yes,... They are great dogs. Both are UKC Champion Hunters. When they were 6 months old, Four of us killed 10 rabbits out from in front of them.
They are over 5 now and just getting better.
I'm Always ready to go, Stan


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Hey Stan...
Where you at in Morgan county? 
I use to run a guide service down in Reinersville for 10-12 years... I still hunt turkey each spring and can stop by and say "hey" some evening...
Clyde


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

... also...
One of my guides was a retired PA Game Warden and could not get over how many rabbits he'd see every morning on his way out for turkey LOL... Thats all he talked about..


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have been fortunate to live in an area that is filled with rabbits. I never realized how well we had it growing up until I started hearing some people say they could not find rabbits. It seemed that we always get several each trip. In fact when we first bought my place several years ago we hunted the first two Saturdays in January and took 27 rabbits in all. Four of us took 15 the one day and three of us took 12 the other. We don't hunt it as much as we used to so I am not sure if the numbers are where they were but I know I still see plenty. We went last Saturday and took 4 behind a buddies pack of beagles (4 of them). It sure is a joy hunting behind a good dog(s). I have a lot of fond memories of doing just that growing up.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I hear you Brian... 
Nothing like a good rabbit dog and a smooth swinging scattergun to make me feel alive ...
My youth was spent hunting rabbits more then anything else...


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Guys,
Yes, there is a lot of Rabbits around Ohio Power. I have hunted there a couple of times. And heard good Reports. I live about 30 minutes from Reinersville, In the southwestern tip of the County. Close to the Athens County border. My wife works at the little school in Hackney. You guys may have passed there.....
I love to Turkey hunt as well, I problably have over 50 Turkey Kills on tape. I enjoy calling and Video taping other hunters. Friends, Family, Neighbors...... My personal best is an Old Tom with 1 3/4" spurs. Should have had him mounted.....
Anyway, You guys have me making want to get my dogs out, They need the exercise anyway........ Ohio Power??????

Maybe we can all get together,
Bill Started this, What do you think Bill?
OGF Rabbit Fest..... LOL
Stan


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Sure , I'd enjoy doing that sometime!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I'd love to film some turkey someday... and watch some of your tapes too...  
I've been using friction calls since loosing some teeth in a motorcycle accident made mouth calls too hard ot use  

I will be getting layed off at the end of Feb after working at the same place for 16+ years so I'll need to save $$ to get me by thus I'll not be in your area till turkey season and not before... I was the cut off at 8th on the seniority list so I'll be back to work at some point but I know many will not and that hurts 

I know where Hackney is and the school not too far away at all from where I hunt...
I've bought some Bison meat to feet the clients from down in Beverly a few times and hunted down your way too...

I like the idea of an OGF Rabbit Fest


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

glad to see you got the 870 broke in Bill. Now you just need to goto the sporting clays range or you'll go hungry!!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

> Now you just need to goto the sporting clays range or you'll go hungry!!


 I hae heard those clays are pretty dry and hard to digest though.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

...hahahaa


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

all depends on how you cook em'


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

ive been trying to find a good place to hunt for bunnies ive got two really good female beagles that are all buisness but ive lost my last two places to hunt one the owner passed away and his son took control of the farm and posted what he didnt sell. and the other place was forclosed on and its now posted also i live in canton and would like to find somewhere in this area to hunt or maybe tag along with one of you guys sometime i gaurantee you wont be dissapointed in my hounds anyway any info would be great thanks!


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

When we going to AEP!!!!!!!!!!! I'm Ready!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

i went out today and we got 4 but it seemd like the dog was done before i was..lol most of the time thats not the case


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Hey saugeyesam AEP is public not far at all from you and full of rabbits...
Give it a shot you won't be sorry...


----------



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Sam I'm done for the season, I'm heading to the desert in a couple of weeks, and won't be back untill may/june time frame, but will have plenty of time to chase bunnies next season, I'll get in touch when I get back and we can run the dogs where I hunt, not the numbers there used to be but we'll get some going, I live in Salem and have some spots, got to love them beagles nothing like them. "J"


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

We are getting a little snow here in Coshocton cty.1-3" by Monday. That should make for a beautiful day chasing bunnys!!!


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

saugeye sam,
what part of the state do you live in?
ski

I've got some areas to hunt, but I'm not sure where your located.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> also i live in canton


There you go...


----------

